# Lighter!



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

I know this may be kinda random but if you're like me and like to light up on the hill or lift check it out. 

Nothing pisses me off more than trying to light up on the lift with winds and possibly wet gloves, especially when buzzed from a few brewhammers. I leave the devils lettuce to smoke shacks or the gondi. Has a "soft" torch flame so it works without blowing out your packed greens if you wanna use it for a bowl though, just watch your fingers. 

XiKAR Stratosphere 
https://xikar.com/products/lighters/stratosphere/

Thing works like a charm. Rated to 12,000ft and I've used it in verified 50 mph gusts and around 11,000ft with no shielding on every lift on the hill. No need to take off your gloves, one finger push button lighting. Lifetime warranty (as long as you don't loose it). Best investment I've made in a while. Not worries at all. I paid $30 and worth every penny IMO. I like to drink and smoke. lol

Lasts about a month on a refill using it daily every time.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

That thing looks pretty cool.


----------

